# Spring! :D



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm def. looking forward to spring! Last year was the first year I started flower gardening. The plants didn't look their best the first year, but they should be alot better this year.  Here are some pics of the plants the year I planted them (Last year). The only problem I have is keeping the chickens out of the flower beds, lol. I will post some more pics in a reply because I don't have enough room in this one.  Hope you like them!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

And here are the others. I may have added some that was already on here, lol.  Hope y'all like them! I have some more flower beds that I don't have pictures because they were planted after their blooming season was over. I will post some pics of all of them when they bloom if I can remember, lol.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice flowers MG! Looks like you're getting an early start.

I dont have any flowers yet but the garden is still producing.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I can not wait for Spring ! I planted some new flowers last fall but can't remember what they are lol I know they are suppose to be tall with flowers coming off the sides.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i cant wait either. i have bought some wild flower seeds that will attract butterflies etc into the garden.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm ready for spring! As soon as I get back from Costa Rica my mind is toward my garden!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I can not wait for Spring ! I planted some new flowers last fall but can't remember what they are lol I know they are suppose to be tall with flowers coming off the sides.


Gladiolus or Hollyhocks maybe?


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

LittleWings said:


> Nice flowers MG! Looks like you're getting an early start.
> 
> I dont have any flowers yet but the garden is still producing.
> 
> View attachment 14621


Thanks LW! Nice looking garden BTW.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

All those pretty Spring pics sure make me wistful for winter to start disappearing. I'm a good 4 feet of snow away from Spring yet.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

It was 78 here today. This is a few of my guys enjoying the nice day.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow! You have some beautiful chickens LW! When I am ready for some Ameraucanas I'll know who to go to.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks MG. The second pic is a Black Ameraucana hen and the third pic is a Olive Egger hen. The Lav roo is the Olive Eggers daddy. The two hens a lot alike.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Here are a few pics that I took today.  Looking forward to alot more blooms.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm jealous of those flowers. Very nice!!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks! If you lived closer I would give you some bulbs. I have a good many of them, lol.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

If I lived closer I would get some bulbs and some of those AG Leghorn crosses.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Beautiful chickens LittleWings!!! Another cold spell my way for the next few days at least. Not even suppose to reach zero degrees tomorrow for a high.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Maransguy I am absolutly jelous !  We are still -23 with the windshield and covered in snow.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

7chicks said:


> All those pretty Spring pics sure make me wistful for winter to start disappearing. I'm a good 4 feet of snow away from Spring yet.


I'm waiting for winter to COME! (Lol)


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Maransguy I am absolutly jelous !  We are still -23 with the windshield and covered in snow.


Lol, it has been in the 60s the past couple of days and we have 70s and 80s coming and in a while we'll have 120s to look forward to, lol.  The low for the past two days got down to 29 at the lowest if that here.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Here are some more plants that have been blooming lately.  Looking forward to some more!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Lovin the flower pics MG!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I am so jealous! We just got a massive blizzard. Back to 3' of snow on the ground... And I was just starting to see patches of grass in the paddock.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks guys! It's in the 70's here.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Its 83 here right now!


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

27 here. You can all quit gloating lol.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I Almost felt guilty for posting that after reading some of the post about people still having snow. Almost. Lol


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's my garden three days ago, as you can see my flowering crab apple is almost in bloom!








It's a scorcher today, 36 degrees!


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Beautiful!!! We are just starting to get flowers.














Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Fiere brrrrrrr 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

87mph winds, was a fine spring day. Were getting freezing rain tomorrow and it's forecasted another 8 inches of snow on Tuesday. 

I'm currently setting snares for the groundhog.


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Lol ! Don't blame you! Fiere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Here are some more pics I took the other day.


----------

